# the deepest



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

```
title
[MEDIA=youtube]Q2F75gSuXh8[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Lawrence - Neighbourhood


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Deepchord presents Echospace - Burnt Stage


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

the29nov films:

Burial - Street Halo [Hyperdub] 





Pantha Du Prince - Stick To My Side (Efdemin Rmx) - Rough Trade 





Marcel Dettmann - Silex (Ostgut Ton) 





Marcus Meinhardt - Better Not feat. Fabian Reichelt 





http://www.youtube.com/user/the29novClassics
http://www.youtube.com/user/the29novEDITS
http://www.youtube.com/user/the29novforever
http://www.youtube.com/user/the29novunlimited
http://www.youtube.com/user/the29novVideos


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Deep indeed! Looks like we like a lot of the same 

From 2 of my favourite albums from 2012


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

nice.. i'm currently obsessed with this 2010 album:

John Roberts - Lesser





John Roberts - Ever Or Not





John Roberts - Glass Eights


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah, yes.. It was something familiar with that "Lesser" tune. Heard it in the clubs a couple of times  I love it. Reminds me of 




Will check out more of this album. His style reminds me also a little bit of Nicolas Jaar.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

how deep do your speakers go..

Dean DeCosta - Diminishing Returns


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

never heard like this


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

deepness

Conforce - Vacuum





[M-5] Maurizio - M5 A Untitled (1995)





Delta Funktionen - Nebula [ann006]





Fluxion - Waves (Solar Constant Mix)


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

one of my favs

Wax - No. 30003 (B)


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

not the usual deepness but this is probably the best beat i've ever heard in my life. let's party:

Rampa, Hollis P Monroe - Look Out feat. Overnite


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Philip seems to be the only guy here...

Ok.

Je tire ma reverance.

Martin


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

there's no need to speak in a dub techno thread.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

John Roberts - Crushing Shells


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Amazing footage!!

Stephen Hitchell - For Convextion


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Pantha du prince - Frozen Fog





Blawan - Breathe Them Knees In HQ





Forward Strategy Group - Metal Image





Quantec - Thousands Of Thoughts


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

one of the best imo



Zauberberg said:


> Gas - Zauberberg 2


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Does this fit in with the thread?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

of course


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Philip said:


> of course


Ok, cool.  I'm not really that up to speed with the more dub/step side of things but there's a certain amount I like and there's some nice deep stuff within the genre. Hopefully this early example will fit also


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

back to the basics..

Rhythm & Sound - See Mi Version [Basic Reshape]





Basic Channel - Quadrant Dub





Substance & Vainqueur - Resonance


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool vid

FEMME EN FOURRURE - BRONCO





Steinhoff & Hammouda with Dionne - Touch


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice deep chords on this one IMO....


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I usually don't like Noisia's style (except 'Split The Atom'. Great track), but this is very good!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't listen to drum & bass and jungle much but i've been trying to get into it.

DJ Rap & Voyager - Burning Love


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

This got me in to dnb/jungle once upon a time


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> I usually don't like Noisia's style (except 'Split The Atom'. Great track), but this is very good!


Yep, The 'Strange Owl Experiment' was the first track I heard from Noisia and I brought a mix album on the strength of it and was non plussed by the other tracks. I'll have to check out 'Split The Atom' though...


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Ugandan Methods - She Belongs To Eternity


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Lecture: Wolfgang Voigt (Barcelona 2008)


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Best concept album ive heard in a while!

http://www.residentadvisor.net/review-view.aspx?id=11607


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

John Talabot - Last Land


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> Best concept album ive heard in a while!
> 
> http://www.residentadvisor.net/review-view.aspx?id=11607


^That's excellent.

cv313 - Infinit-1 (Remodel)


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

so deep man


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Philip said:


> ^That's excellent.
> 
> cv313 - Infinit-1 (Remodel)


im really into those dub sounds atm.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Andy Stott - Numb (2012)


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

x-post .



Philip said:


> Porter Ricks -- Biokinetics 2


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

deep house

Smallpeople - The People - Underground Quality 029


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Creative Swing Alliance - Get Down (City Fly 02)


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

not as deep in frequency but quite good

Andrés - New For U


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

found some of these off RA


----------

